# formula  ARRAY en VBA



## galileogali (Mar 3, 2006)

Sin Utilizar Arrays. Quiero construir una fórmula ARRAY en VBA. ¿Es posible?

No Busco Range("a1").Formulaarray = "      ".
Me interesa operar dentro de VBA  con una MATRICIAL.
¿La unica SOLUCION ESTA EN ASOCIAR una Array?
¿o USAR un For Each sobre los elementos del RANGO sobre el que se espera la MATRICIALIDAD?
¿existe alguna forma de escribir una FORMULA MATRICIAL en VBA?

Desde Ya gracias!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Mar 4, 2006)

Un ejemplo con palabras ? porque no estoy muy seguro de entender... si no se quiere usar una celda, se puede usar Evaluate() para simular una fórmula.


----------



## galileogali (Mar 6, 2006)

*Ejemplo*

Supongamos tengo un Rango en la hoja con celdas ocupadas y vacias. Quiero saber cual es la Ultima Posicion Ocupada, en una celda fuera del rango pongo: ctrl+may+enter {=MAX((B3:B21<>"")*(FILA(B3:B21)-2))}

Ahora bien supongamos que quiero calcular eso mismo en VBA sin pasar a la hoja: como escribo algo asi? sin Loops ni for Each?

Estoy haciendo la pregunta y me estoy dando cuenta que lo que pido es un poco descabellado...pero no queria dejar el tema abierto, sin una respuesta de mi parte..

GRACIAS.
GALI


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Mar 7, 2006)

Usando Evaluate() funciona bien... hay que tener cuidado, toca traducir las fórmulas a inglés, y además, Evaluate() funciona con textos de menos de 255 caracteres:

?Evaluate("MAX((Hoja1!B3:B21<>"""")*(ROW(Hoja1!B3:B21)-2))")

ahh.. y cuidado con las comillas también !


----------



## galileogali (Mar 7, 2006)

*EVALUATE*

Excelente tu respuesta.

Las restricciones respecto al Len de la Formula, sea agradecen
 Se puede optar por algun tipo de particion de la Formula, nombres para achicar rangos, o lo quesea... muy bueno

Ahora me llama la atencion como en algunos casos en que Ingresamos una MATRICIAL a Insertar>>Nombre o (salvo que mi memoria me falle) cuando ingresamos una Matricial a Una Validacion Personalizada, o cuando nos deja Excel a la definicion de un Formato Condicional, resulta innecesario presionar CTRL+MAY+ENTER y sin embargo la MATRICIALIDAD funciona ADENTRO....
Supongo que Excel se ocupa de Aplicar EVALUATE o algo similar para esas areas de Evaluacion.
Gracias.
GALILEOGALI


----------



## Nilotna (Jul 4, 2009)

Tambien funcionan los corchetes, nadie se acuerda nunca de los pobres corchetes.
Debug.Print [MAX((Hoja1!B3:B21<>"")*(ROW(Hoja1!B3:B21)-2))]


----------

